# On drug expirations



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Found a pretty interesting article about this subject expiration dates. Who knows maybe its been posted before but more info is never a bad thing (Highlights):



> The testing, conducted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, ultimately covered more than 100 drugs, prescription and over-the-counter. The results showed that about 90% of them were safe and effective as far as 15 years past their original expiration date.





> "Manufacturers put expiration dates on for marketing, rather than scientific, reasons," said Mr. Flaherty, a pharmacist at the FDA until his retirement in 1999. "It's not profitable for them to have products on a shelf for 10 years. They want turnover."





> Joel Davis, however, a former FDA expiration-date compliance chief, said that with a handful of exceptions - notably nitroglycerin, insulin and some liquid antibiotics - most drugs are probably as durable as those the agency has tested for the military. "Most drugs degrade very slowly," he said. "In all likelihood, you can take a product you have at home and keep it for many years, especially if it's in the refrigerator."


http://rense.com/general29/fom.htm


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

For those of us who that daily meds that's very good information, thanks


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

AS I stock up for WTSHTF with Zantac(or any OTC or script too) at 20.00 a pop, I just pray that it last more than a few weeks.All meds go in a sealed "tote" in the root cellar to keep it as fresh as I can and rotate as much as I can. As long as it's on the shelf we are good but just like ammo,you never know when some YOYO will decided(in Washington) to control that too.They are trying to band "ex-Large" soda's in NY.You touch my Dr Pepper and I will HURT you,SHOOT you and that is me on, my meds!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:artydance:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Be careful with gel-tabs they do go bad, lots of cold type meds come in this form. Solids last way over exp. dates....


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Most PO drugs, by mouth, are very acidic and are salt or chloride based. That means they will last along time, as long as they are not open to air. For long term storage and use, the blister packs are probably the best route, but they are more expensive. If you store antibiotics, keep them in the freezer and they will last years. Also freeze insulin stores if you need it. Thaw it in the refrigerator. It always make me laugh when I see expiration dates on aspirin. If the pills aren't discolored, you could take the ones from your grandparents medicine cabinet bought in 1955.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

One of the exceptions are all drugs in the tetracycline family ie doxycycline, minocycline, tetracycline, etc. Past their expiration date, they degrade into a form that is toxic to the liver. Never take an expired tetracycline based antibiotic.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still working on a bottle of ibuprofen that expired in '09. Take around two a week and I'm still alive. Also grabbed some mayo out of the fridge for a sammich the other day that expired some time last year. Still here.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Just be very careful about what you store & how long you store it. Education is everything & can mean the difference between life & death. A little knowledge is often just enough to be dangerous. If you choose to store a certain drug, make sure you know exactly how that drug works, when that drug will help, how much to give, how often/how long to give, how to take the pills you have & get the appropriate dosage, how to evaluate when it's working, what you can't give while on that drug, the signs & symptoms of side effects/allergies, how to treat those side effects/allergies, who you can give the drug to, & what medical conditions the drug is contraindicated in. What's worse than having someone in need of antibiotics is having someone in need of antibiotics who now also have liver problems.  The first rule in medicine is "do no harm". If you're gonna play doctor you have to educate yourself so that you don't wind up hurting or killing the person you were intending to help. The reality is your patient is likely going to be a loved one & you'd be devastated is you did something that harmed or killed them. Personally, I am a nurse who plays doctor frequently . I have a stash of meds. But my main focus is in prevention, early detection, & early treatment. Managing problems before they become serious is key. 

Honestly, if you haven't needed it in 7 years, there's a good chance you'd be better off using that storage space for something else. There's not much sense storing meds you'd be uncomfortable giving either. Are you really going to be comfortable giving a loved one a 7+ year old drug because you heard somewhere it was *probably* fine?


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Just be very careful about what you store & how long you store it. Education is everything & can mean the difference between life & death. A little knowledge is often just enough to be dangerous. If you choose to store a certain drug, make sure you know exactly how that drug works, when that drug will help, how much to give, how often/how long to give, how to take the pills you have & get the appropriate dosage, how to evaluate when it's working, what you can't give while on that drug, the signs & symptoms of side effects/allergies, how to treat those side effects/allergies, who you can give the drug to, & what medical conditions the drug is contraindicated in. What's worse than having someone in need of antibiotics is having someone in need of antibiotics who now also have liver problems. The first rule in medicine is "do no harm". If you're gonna play doctor you have to educate yourself so that you don't wind up hurting or killing the person you were intending to help. The reality is your patient is likely going to be a loved one & you'd be devastated is you did something that harmed or killed them. Personally, I am a nurse who plays doctor frequently . I have a stash of meds. But my main focus is in prevention, early detection, & early treatment. Managing problems before they become serious is key. 

Honestly, if you haven't needed it in 7 years, there's a good chance you'd be better off using that storage space for something else. There's not much sense storing meds you'd be uncomfortable giving either. Are you really going to be comfortable giving a loved one a 7+ year old drug because you heard somewhere it was *probably* fine?


This is good advise, but I thought the thread was on storing drugs for the long term we might need and use.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great info in this thread guys. Nicely done! Literally I learned something from every poster.


----------

